# Korber models?



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone have any info on this Mfg?

Thinking of buying a roundhouse buy them - easy to make? Decent instructions and finished product?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone know anything at all?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I know you're not getting any responses! 

Oh, I know nothing about them...


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

get it! review it!


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

I can find a lot of them for sale in auctions but no reviews for them.

This is the best info I could find:

quote:
Originally posted by *********:
Is there any where to buy these all ready finished. I believe I have the craftsmanship of a 3rd grader. I think I would get so frustrated and either ruin it or break it.
:end quote​Haven't seen any finished models for sale. I don't have very refined kit-building skills, but still managed to complete 7 or 8 Korber models (including a roundhouse and grain silos) that satisfy my opinion of looking pretty good. I doubt that you would "break" anything while building; the stryene plastic is pretty tough material. The hardest part is getting pieces snugly aligned and having the patience to hold them in place while allowing the glue to dry sufficiently before letting go or trying to put on the next piece. Sometimes a little x-acto knife "shaving" of pieces helps for a better fit.

But they are really nice structures -- give it a try, maybe with one of the smaller basic buildings. You might be pleasantly surprised with the end result.


Hope this helps.​


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok, thanks guys - I'm going in....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Go for it!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Novice don't ever be afraid of not being able to build something like this. Most everybody here started somewhere and had never built a kit before. I've been through the same thing in my life and I can tell you that most of my fears proved to be groundless. If you like the looks of the model and it's in your price range then buy it. If you have trouble with it then come back here and ask us for help. I havn't seen anybody here that won't jump on the chance to provide some expertise on anything with model railroading and quite a few other subjects as well. All ya gotta do is "GO FOR IT" Pete


----------



## Altoonamodelmaker#1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Try www.altoonamodelworks.net for very nice building kits. Easy to assemble and very complete instruction manual. They will coming out with Union Pacific type roundhouse this spring.


----------

